# Laser Distance Meter



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Been thinking about picking up a laser distance meter for use in setting speakers and getting distances to speakers a little easier than trying to stretch out a tape measure by myself. Of course I have already thought of several other uses for it other than audio, but that is what got my buying thoughts going.

This Bosch Laser Distance Meter looks pretty good with about all the features I think I would ever need. I particularly like the backlight and rechargeable lithium-ion battery. Not crazy about the price, but it seems to be the most reasonable one with these features.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie, whay not just get one of these? Works just as well and far cheaper. I use this one at work and its very good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That thing has terrible reviews all over the place. You must be the only person it works well for. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The one I have is not identical, its a couple years old now but looks similar I wonder if they changed something.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I dunno... but that one is not a laser... it is sonic. But I don't think I found a good review of it anywhere.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonic is also very reliable as well as much cheaper. This one at Lowes might be better, just dont know the price.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

All this time I thought it was the length of the speaker cables that determined the distance (up walls, across attics, down walls, etc), not the "as the crow flies" distance.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a old Radio Shack Laser measuring tape... It is similar to the Bosch in looks. I went to get one for a friend and found out it is no longer available.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered the Bosch this morning. I looked around for a good sonic/laser model, as I like the idea of having a visible pointer to see precisely where I am pointing, but I simply could not find very good reviews on the sonic models. The Bosch seems to do everything I need to do, albeit a little expensive.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a little late to the party but I have a Craftsman Laser measuring tool that works very well. It's an older model but very similar to their current accutrac model they have now. It cost less than a Ben Franklin and still worked the last time I broke it out a couple months ago. I find it extremely handy for hanging projectors.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Good luck, I have a "Straight Line" laser measurement device that totally stinks. You cannot measure the "listening triangle" with this thing. If you sit in the sweet spot, for example, it will measure straight across to the TV fine. Turn it 30 degrees to measure the distance to your L/R speakers and the distance gets blown by the angle.

Stand in front of a wall, measures fine, twist your wrist to measure at an angle = .

Hopefully yours works better than mine.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I like batteries then you don't have to worry if its charged. When you have a kid you learn not to run out of them. But if I want to use my drill or saw I have to pray there is a charge or remember to do it.


----------

